# děkuju miláčku



## marukusan

Please someone could tell me what is the meaning of  *děkuju miláčku*? It is written in a reply email of happy birthday...

Thanks a lot,
Maruku

PS: Sorry for my poor english... I hope that you can understand me ;-)


----------



## OldAvatar

I guess it means „Thank you, my dear”, but wait for a native or for someone with a better knowledge than mine.


----------



## marukusan

I will wait for another response but your is perfect, thanks OldAvatar!!!


----------



## slavic_one

Děkuji (děkuju) is '(I) Thank you', and miláčku is rather 'my love'!
But OldAvatar's translation would also fit


----------



## marukusan

Thanks a lot Slavic_one!!


----------



## slavic_one

You're welcome!


----------



## kusurija

I confirm both, and add: *miláčku *You also can translate as honey...


----------



## marukusan

It's so nice the meaning of sentence "*děkuju miláčku"* xD

Thanks a lot Kusurija!!!


----------



## kelt

You are correct! _Děkuju miláčku_ is informal thank you honey/my love.
My dear would be too formal I guess.


----------



## mateo19

Just my two cents:  As a native speaker of English, I don't think that "dear" is necessarily more formal than "honey" or "love".  I know this isn't the topic of this string, but I just wanted to mention it, Kelt.  "Dear" would certainly be more fit in a literary context, but if you say it sweetly then it can be just as casual as any other denomination.

Marukusan: Aquí tens el meu intent! "Gràcies, xat@/carinyo!" (No sé si ets un home o una dona, perdó!  Per això he escrit el @.)


----------



## onyd

Děkuju - Thanks
miláčku - darling

Thank you - děkuji ti / děkuju ti
Thanks - děkuju, díky, díkec, dík ...


----------



## slavic_one

'Děkuji' and 'děkuju' have the same meaning (tho děkuju is not 100% literary correct), so both can be 'thanks'!
The thing about 'děkovat' is that it's person-related so 'thank you' can be also 'děkujeme ti/vám' (we thank you) or 'děkujou ti/vám' (they thank you)! That's why I put "(I) thank you"!
And 'thanks' is 'díky' or 'dík' (in both senses if you want to thank someone or you want to say sth like "thanks to him, we can now watch the movie")!


----------

